# C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

run #1 13psi
run #2 14psi
run #3 15psi


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

Awesome. Stock headgasket?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

Showoff..















No wonder you are breaking gears .. That's the 'junkyard' motor as well right ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (fastslc)*

9:1 C2 spacer

_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Showoff..















No wonder you are breaking gears .. That's the 'junkyard' motor as well right ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah that torque spike is serious, no wonder the trannys go boom
Yep $150 junkyard motor


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

what turbo are u using?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (nypassat16v)*

He is rocking the small T3/T04 that Kinetic supplies.
I think BlueVRT has pushed it up to ~22 psi ?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

great #'s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (mikemcnair)*

Yeah, Kevin (bluvrt) has ran his pretty high. I plan on taking mine up to about 13-15psi for next summer. Time for some serious prep this winter. I already found out what 6psi does to a stock 02A. Now its 9psi with a peloquin. (fun







)


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_Yeah, Kevin (bluvrt) has ran his pretty high. I plan on taking mine up to about 13-15psi for next summer. Time for some serious prep this winter. I already found out what 6psi does to a stock 02A. Now its 9psi with a peloquin. (fun







)

what did it do to your trans? and how long did it take? i am at 9 psi and it feels fine....


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
what did it do to your trans? and how long did it take? i am at 9 psi and it feels fine....

I toasted 3rd gear @ 7psi and 2nd @ 10psi
but this time around it seems to be holding up


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
what did it do to your trans? and how long did it take? i am at 9 psi and it feels fine....

At the stg1 6psi i managed to make the diff spit out the shaft inside and tear a huge hole in the trans case. So i got a rebuilt 02a and installed a peloquin lsd. And the thing feels soooooo solid.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

yikes!!! well, i guess if i do that it will be ok, i will then just go with LSD and full rebuilt trans. 
this is getting expensive


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_yikes!!! well, i guess if i do that it will be ok, i will then just go with LSD and full rebuilt trans. 
this is getting expensive





































When i was researching the turbo kits... Everyone told me that I would end up spending at least double the initial price of the turbo kit. I wasnt going to beleive that... Well here i am. 3k for the turbo kit, and another 3k for all the preventative work and trans... Along with some other goodies. So yeah. It does get rather expensive. 
But having a VRT is soooooo worth the trouble and $$$$$.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (Brett0712)*

i know, i was just joshin'


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (mikemcnair)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (Negrodamus)*

lets see more boost


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_lets see more boost

Not this year








It is a stock bottom end i bought at the junkyard
I want to make it to H20


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK is this in the syncro 4dr or another one of your silly projects............?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK is this in the syncro 4dr or another one of your silly projects............?
















Syncro 2-dr Corrado


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Syncro 2-dr Corrado









damn i hate you mang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick........


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (FLATBLACKMK2)*

so what do you guys think? 
a little more boost to lean it out a bit up top?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

nice numbas, any pix of yer ride?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_nice numbas, any pix of yer ride?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

omfg thats sex...
drool


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

Are the low #'s because of drivetrain loss from the SYNCRO setup?
A/F looks better than most kinetic setups! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_Are the low #'s because of drivetrain loss from the SYNCRO setup?
A/F looks better than most kinetic setups! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no i dynoed it in 2wd








what do you mean low?


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

Oh my god dude, what the hell are you spending money for, go get some sponsers. Your car is frigin hot!
Nice numbers, wish i got to turbo my vr.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_no i dynoed it in 2wd








what do you mean low?

IT could be that rock I smoked this morning but, 311whp seems really low for 15psi. I hate to bring this name into the post but doesn't EIP's stage II kit (I don't want this turning into a troll/flame war) put down like 370whp with less boost? Could have sworn I have seen most VRT's with 15psi pushing 350whp+
either way your corrado is sick. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (actionVR6)*

I think the EIP setup runs a straight T04 -- not a t3/t4 like the kinetic kit -- so the eip kit is running a bigger turbo


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
IT could be that rock I smoked this morning but, 311whp seems really low for 15psi. I hate to bring this name into the post but doesn't EIP's stage II kit (I don't want this turning into a troll/flame war) put down like 370whp with less boost? Could have sworn I have seen most VRT's with 15psi pushing 350whp+
either way your corrado is sick. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EIP is crap, end of story thats why i wont buy a thing from them








show me a 36lb C2 dyno with more power 
I know of one who put down 340whp but he has a SRI, GT35R, etc
I have stock EVERYTHING


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_EIP is crap, end of story thats why i wont buy a thing from them








show me a 36lb C2 dyno with more power 
I know of one who put down 340whp but he has a SRI, GT35R, etc
I have stock EVERYTHING









actually yeah the other C2 one I saw with those #'s was the carwith SRI and GT35R.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
actually yeah the other C2 one I saw with those #'s was the carwith SRI and GT35R. 

I am going to get the 42lb chip and injectors at some point, hopefully before winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2704019
For what it's worth,
I'm @ 335whp @ 13 psi with the 42# Stage 2 Fueling with a GT35/40R. Stock Bottom end, which is why I'm not above 13psi right now.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

someone tell me this....why is the a/f ratio getting so low (near 10) @ 4K RPMS? im wondering because a lot of people have bucking issues at or near this RPM....mainly with a SC but what happens at this RPM to make the ratio go lean? im sure its the same thing with the SC cars having any issue....


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*

sweet numbers and beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_someone tell me this....why is the a/f ratio getting so low (near 10) @ 4K RPMS? im wondering because a lot of people have bucking issues at or near this RPM....mainly with a SC but what happens at this RPM to make the ratio go lean? im sure its the same thing with the SC cars having any issue....

thats rich not lean and it is where the boost comes on all of a sudden


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Not to pick, just for info. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2713453
I made 351whp @~15psi,with a C2/Kinetic kit. But I have a 3" exhaust ,SRI, 268cams....
So with a bit of "upgrading " you'll gain alot....
The "small" kinetic turbo is great for "heavy/ full interior,stereo,... laiden cars....... 
FYI ,I tweeked it to ~20psi w/ race gas at the track , and FUDGEn WHOLEY HECK, even babying 1-3rd I could still trap 117+mph.....
A/F's were still safe, clutch did bite the dust though











_Modified by mikebobelak at 4:58 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

ahh [email protected] man.........say it ain't so........ I have the same setup on my GTI but I was hoping for at least 340 at 15psi..... damn..... Does anybody know a place I can Dyno my car near queens........damn..... this reaaly f'd up my day man......... damn.........


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (cushumpeng)*

here we go.....


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_ahh [email protected] man.........say it ain't so........ I have the same setup on my GTI but I was hoping for at least 340 at 15psi..... damn..... Does anybody know a place I can Dyno my car near queens........damn..... this reaaly f'd up my day man......... damn.........

if 29hp ruined your day, you have bigger problems to worry about


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Yeah I guess its not a big deal.......... I just expected more...... guess I won't know till I actually dyno the car.............
Nice Rado by the way..............


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I am going to get the 42lb chip and injectors at some point, hopefully before winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What chip do you plan on using? C2 doesn't sell a 42lb chip for obd1.......... did they start selling one?


_Modified by VortechVeedub at 3:32 AM 9-10-2006_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (VortechVeedub)*

42 lb/hr
They def. got one FOR OBD1 Distributor. 
OBD1 coilpacks (not sure)
ask them


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_
What chip do you plan on using? C2 doesn't sell a 42lb chip for obd1.......... did they start selling one?

_Modified by VortechVeedub at 3:32 AM 9-10-2006_

They do now


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*

If you NEED 340whp @ 15psi, why are you using a kinetic kit? Just curious about your expectations. BYG60, your C looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
They do now










I assume they came out with it in the last couple of months. I purchased my kit back in March and Chris said they weren't going to develop any new software for obd1 because it was too old of a platform.

_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_If you NEED 340whp @ 15psi, why are you using a kinetic kit? Just curious about your expectations. BYG60, your C looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Honestly I should have done more research before I bought the kit. I didn't really know much about turbo specs when I bought it...... I thought 15 pounds was 15 pounds no matter what turbo your using........ now I'm starting to understand how important the trim, AR ratio and cfm are.............Its no big deal..... I should still be able to reach my goal. I'm just going to have to run at a higher psi....... I just hope I don't run into the same bad luck with my tranny as yellowg60 did..... big props on rebuilding your own tranny by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VortechVeedub at 1:16 PM 9-10-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_ BYG60, your C looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








There isn't another Corrado like it


















_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_
I assume they came out with it in the last couple of months. I purchased my kit back in March and Chris said they weren't going to develop any new software for obd1 because it was too old of a platform.

It wasn't available when i bought my kit either







But it is now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_EIP is crap







... b*tch, you hould be slapped.
Your #'s suck, and so does your kit along with it's software http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I am going to get one of my buddy's with an EIP stage 2 set up on the dyno at 15 psi, and we will see how much you think they suck then









Make sure to post the A/F as well.







We all know by now that the stage 1 & 2 EIP tune is nothing more then massive amounts of timing thrown through the whole map and the knock sensors pulling timing to prevent the motor from blowing up. I could do that with lemmiwinks if I wanted to. I would love to see someone with a mkiv eip stage 1 or 2 to log blocks 20,21 through vag-com to see how much actual timing is being pulled. Also running injectors well past their duty cycle doesn't appeal to most people including myself. It seems like most EIP people tend to ish on C2 threads for some reason. I think if it wasn't for EIP the vw scene would not be as big as it is today. They were the pioneers for turbo vr6s in the early 90s and you have to respect that. However I don't feel their turbo kits are the best available option out now. That's just my opinion.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (cushumpeng)*

28lb not sure on the duty cycle


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_Listen ***** I have logged my car a **** load and the only time it would ever pull timing was when it did not have there flash. The flash made the graph smoother and never had any timing pulled but thank for the info TOOL.

Prove it then, post an un-edited vag-com log.
My apologies to the owner of this thread brilliantyellowg60, it appears that vw-jeff and vr6t 20 psi like to ish on every C2 thread for some reason to prove their loyal following to EIP. In their eyes if your car doesn't make as much power as an EIP kit then its "not good power". I would rather have a car that makes 400whp, has a nice A/F curve and is reliable rather then having a car that makes 430whp and has a terrible A/F ratio, pushes stock injectors well past their duty cycle and have to deal with adjusting an fmu when the seasons change.


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (brilliantyellowg60)*

rochester huh? damn dude, i live about 40 mins from rochester, i got to MCC every day. are you in rochester? or around the area? i need to see some of your cars


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
Prove it then, post an un-edited vag-com log.
My apologies to the owner of this thread brilliantyellowg60, it appears that vw-jeff and vr6t 20 psi like to ish on every C2 thread for some reason to prove their loyal following to EIP. In their eyes if your car doesn't make as much power as an EIP kit then its "not good power". I would rather have a car that makes 400whp, has a nice A/F curve and is reliable rather then having a car that makes 430whp and has a terrible A/F ratio, pushes stock injectors well past their duty cycle and have to deal with adjusting an fmu when the seasons change.

i love my C2 software, and never will stray from that !!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_28lb not sure on the duty cycle

115psi at full boost right? What is that, almost 7bar? I'd say your around 200% duty cycle on those injectors. Are you still using the same ones you started with?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results ([email protected])*

*CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG* for once whether we have different setups or not..







Lets just help one another in more productive ways without destroying threads and lets stop with the pissing contests http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: C2 Motorsports/Kinetic Kit OBD1 36lb VRT Dyno Results (MiamiVr6T)*

Very nice man!


----------

